# Beginner FF question



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got my frogs a couple of days ago. Along with them I got a culturing kit and four FF cultures. Two of the cultures are 18 days old and two are 14 days old. Today I'm getting ready to set up new cultures. I've been feeding from the two older cultures and I was planning to use the two younger cultures for the seeding of the new cultures.

My question is to all of you much more experienced than I. It was recommended I start four new cultures every two weeks. I will be feeding six juveniles. Does that sound reasonable?

I had been thinking of doing two cultures every two weeks so I would have fresh cultures at various stages. Until I have more experience I want to make sure I have a ready supply of flies, but I don't want way more than I can use.

Any and all advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats not un-reasonable, but I think doing one culture a week will offset the cultures a little more... The rule of thumb I go by, is that I dont feed from a culture until I can see good larvae development.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Aaron.

So, one culture per week should produce enough available adult flies for six frogs? Assuming of course, not using the new growing cultures and only feeding out of the rapidly-producing and the on-the-way out cultures.

I know you should of course immediately dispose of a culture with mold or mites, but generally speaking at what age is a culture past it's prime and time to chuck it? I realize there are lots of variables such as the temp/humidity of your home, so I'm just looking for a general idea of the average.

I am able to occasionally supplement with pinhead crickets, the local petshop carries them.

One last feeder species to sneak into this thread. Springtails. I read several comments about establishing them into your viv. So it's just safe to let them cohabitat with your frogs? You just put some in? Or is it more a matter of escapees when you use them for feeding?

Thanks again.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

salix said:


> Thanks for the reply Aaron.
> 
> So, one culture per week should produce enough available adult flies for six frogs? Assuming of course, not using the new growing cultures and only feeding out of the rapidly-producing and the on-the-way out cultures.
> 
> ...


I dont think you can set a "time" on a culture. If you use things to prevent mold, and use yeast to feed the adults, and pending on how much media you use, they can last a while. I trash a culture once all the media has been depleted, and I let the culture sit for a few days to make sure any larvae that will develop do.

There are soooo many ways to do springtails, and most options work well (really personal preference) I have 3 springtail cultures that I continue to split when they boom past my feeding abilities. I do have them in my viv and in good numbers, but I continue to culture them (as its easier to get them to breed in smaller containers) and I use these cultures to feed from. I dont really worry about the population numbers in my vivs, but if i was rake through the substrate or leaf litter in any of my vivs I could easily find a dozen or so springs.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I make two new cultures about every two weeks, for 4 adult Leucs. I would think 3 every two weeks would be plenty for 6 small frogs. You could always spread it out a little, make 1 one week, and then two the next week.

Springtails are great to add to the viv whenever you can. I keep 8 springtail cultures going all of the time. I usaully add springs about once per week.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, I appreciate the advice.

I did end up starting two cultures and will probably do one next weekend. I want to make sure if one fails there is something to fall back on.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just received my first order of springtails...How in the world do you add them to your viv or feed them to your frogs if they come in charchoal?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm a beginner too, but I've done LOTS of reading.

The two ways I saw were, add water to your springtail culture and they will float to the top. You can then pour that in with your frogs.

The second way is put a mushroom in with your springtails. They will congregate on it to feed, then just pick it up and shake it over your tank of frogs. They will fall in.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

This works great for me.

http://www.dendroboard.com/food-feeding/topic38235.html


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Tom!

I was actually thinking about your contraption when I mentioned the mushroom. I plan to build one of those for myself. I have LOTS of the plastic needlepoint canvas in my crafts stuff and hundreds of zip ties. I was just too lazy to type your description or go look for the link to your post where I saw it.  

Of course at this point, I haven't even gotten a springtail culture yet.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw that post as well and thought how freaking clever. I have the materials to do that with except the mushroom. Do you buy the mushrooms from the grocery store or pick them out of your yard. I don't have them in my yard and don't really want to pull them out of someone elses yard in case they have insectisides on them.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a plain old white button mushroom from the grocery store.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah. The cheapest you can find. They eat them up!!!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

for the person that created this contraption, did you make it so it would be reusable?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, looking at Tom's viv construction thread, he probably did something very clever.

My plan was to just clip one of the zip ties when the mushroom needs to be replaced and then put on a new one. Like I said, I have HUNDREDS of them. They are so useful, I use them for everything and buy them in bulk.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just got back from Target. Got my mushroom, huge funnel, containers (that ff media is strong smelling) to store supplies in and mite spray. Going to make my little mushroom box now


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's exactly what I do. Clip one zip tie and refill. I fill it to the top with mushrooms, re-attach with a zip tie and it last about a week before I have to refill again.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

How long does it take for the little guys to make their way to the mushroom. My guys don't seem to be interested in it and it has been in there about 5 hours.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Leave it overnight. They should be swarming on it by morning. I always cut mine up. Seems to help.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Tommy24 said:


> Leave it overnight. They should be swarming on it by morning. I always cut mine up. Seems to help.


Shew, I am glad you said that. I cut mine up and was wondering if they didn't like it cut up.


----------

